# IBS/GERD - fodmap/SIBO/paleo diet?



## idauria (Oct 6, 2012)

This is my first post here but I am not new to IBS. I am 38 years old and have been dealing with stomach/digestion issues pretty much my entire life. I was first diagnose with reflux at 17 and have been on a revolving door of anti-reflux meds since then. I have been on Protonix for 10 years, maybe less. I also have IBS-C. I have been to many gastroenterologists, had many tests(including celiac, which was negative, endoscopies, colonoscopies, all which revealed nothing. Nobody knows why I get stomach aches and have chronic constipation. I went wheat free several months ago and recently went paleo. I wanted to see if removal of all grains would benefit me(I have been low carbish for years and I prefer that for keeping my weight down). I'm still suffering. I was reading an article in Paleo Magazine the other day and it talked about SIBO(bacteria overgrowth in the small intestines) and fodmap sensitivity. My eyes widened as I read the article and how it described their relationship to IBS. I started my internet research. There's so much out there. I am not sure what my problem is and it seems to be difficult to pinpoint if you have either of those conditions. I have decided to eliminate fodmaps in addition to my paleo diet and see what happens. I am desperately trying to find a dietitian or nutritionist in my area(Raleigh, NC) who specializes in digestive disorders so I have some guidance. So far I have two possibilities and I am going to call their offices Monday to see if they do in fact treat people with these problems. I was hoping someone here could give me some more insight into fodmaps and it's relationship to IBS and of course personal testimonies. Thanks!


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi there; I have had 'IBS' for about 7 years now.I have tried both the Paleo diet and the low-FODMAP diet. I had a little bit of improvement on Paleo (stayed on it 9 months), because it WAS cutting out some foods which triggred me, however, my improvement was not enough and there was clearly something else going on. I had a few other problems with the diet as well, such as muscle cramping, kidney stones, and vitamin deficiencies.On the Low-FODMAP diet I've had about 80% improvement! Which is huge for me.I have found that I have to be 100% compliant with it, however, any deviations usually result in 10 days of diarrhea. I've been on it about 9 months now also, and have gained weight, improved energy, and better vitamin absorption.I would definitely NOT recommend being on both diets simultaneously for the following reasons: 1) your asking for nutritional depletion as this combination is entirely too restrictive. 2) you will not be able to tell which diet is making the difference.My improvement on the Low-FODMAP diet was extremely rapid (like two weeks) but you should stay on it and test all the FODMAP food grooups individually, which for me took about 3 1/2 months.


----------



## idauria (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I have decided to add back in non-wheat grains in small quantities. I want to see if it helps with the constipation, due to the soluble fiber. I just finished reading IBS-Free At Last, which lays out the entire elimination and re-introduction protocol for FODMAPS. I am doing that and I am also seeing a RD, who recommended I try the FODMAPS diet in the first place. We'll see if it helps. It's only been a few days.


----------

